

The Hodges Conjecture - a $1m prize question - ColinWright
http://m.guardian.co.uk/science/blog/2011/mar/01/million-dollars-maths-hodge-conjecture?cat=science&type=article

======
DanBC
That's the mobile version. Here's the not-mobile version.

([http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/blog/2011/mar/01/million-d...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/blog/2011/mar/01/million-
dollars-maths-hodge-conjecture?cat=science&type=article))

